# C7 foundation "Help" ???



## Nikita da Diva! (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

im new to this so i hope someone can help...
i wear studio fix powder in 'C7', but i think that it is too orange sometimes which is strange, seeing as it's supposed to be for a very yellow undertone!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





has anyone else experienced this??? if so tell me what other shade i could wear. im lighter in the middle of my face, but i was told C6 would be too light!!! im so confused LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NC50 would be to dark for me. even the Mac Make up artist agreed when she tried to match me! so i really need some advice...would nc45 work? 

feel free to suggest other formulas from MAC that work for you...Thanks x


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

which form of NC45 did you use...I could not use the Studio Fix NC45 it was too light, yet the NC50 was too dark ...The Studio Tech NC45 is perfect....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm afraid without really seeing your skin I won't be able to really suggest colors. Maybe you should go to the counter and ask to try different products, as well as a few artists' opinions.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 3, 2008)

Studio Fix oxidizes on combo/oily skin and therefore turns orange, so it's not a big surprise there. If you really love Studio Fix, you probably would have to buy a lighter shade and it will oxidize to a close shade to your own skintone, although always on the orangy side and definitely not practical at all.

I'd suggest another brand, honestly. If you'd like a powder foundation, La Prairie makes a fabulous one and Laura Mercier's Mineral Powder is top notch.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 3, 2008)

MAC Foundations are so weird..first find out if your NC/NW you should just get 3 samples (one close to your complexion and one number down and one up from your foundation # )..

because I'm like NC45 sheer pressed powder, NC 43 Studio Tech, NC 42 mineralized satinfinish..medium dark MSF blah blah ..all different and NW35 Concealer


----------



## devin (Dec 3, 2008)

You may be able to try nc45 studio fix, or medium deep msf natural. if you like liquid you could try nc45 or nc44.


----------



## Nikita da Diva! (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone...

"kiseki" i think your right oxidation might have a part to play in this because there is no other reason for it to turn orange!!! Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im going to try C6 which is a lighter shade and maybe NC45 in studio fix as well, and hopefully when it oxidizes it will work! i like other mac formulas for foundation, but i like how quick studio fix powder is to apply.

because im new im a bit shy so i havn't put a pic up yet! until then i hope this can help, im the same colour as Amerie but a tiny bit more yellow...

do any of you wear C7 or C6? it might be helpful if you can tell me what works for you...


----------



## Nikita da Diva! (Dec 3, 2008)

"TISH1127" thanks for your reply, i have only used nc45 as a concealer and its a tiny bit light and not very yellow. maybe the foundations are different?


----------

